# Arrays und Methoden



## divad140 (13. Nov 2015)

Hallo 

Ich habe folgende Herausforderung... ich will ein mit einer Methode den Mittelwert von einem Array ausrechnen lassen. Das Array habe ich erstmal definiert, nachher will ich es als Eingabe machen.. sobald wenigstens das funktioniert 

soo nun zu meinem Problem.

Hier meine Methode:


hier ist meine Main:



ich bekomme aus Ausgabe immer nur 0 für m angezeigt... so als würde er meine For - Schleife außer acht lassen, verstehe ich nicht :/

Danke schon mal im Voraus !


----------



## javampir (13. Nov 2015)

deine for schleife stimmt nicht. du setzt anzahl auf 0 und hast dann auch 0 schleifendurchläufe. ich denke mal du hast sowas wie
	
	
	
	





```
for(int k = 0; k < x.length; k++)
```
außerdem weiß ich gar nicht wo dein summe herkommt


javampir


----------



## strußi (13. Nov 2015)

anstelle von "summe" sollte m stehen ;-)

außderm eher ein double nehem als in long, sonst gehen dir die nachkommastellen flöten


----------

